# Conroe Cat Tourny



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

I am the President of a local organization that is looking to help send 10 Special Needs Children to camp whos family does not have the financial means to do so on their own. This tournament will allow us to raise funds to fulfill that goal, along with replenish our funds that allow us to do other things for those in need throughout the year. We are not Special Needs specific, although that is a major portion of who we have helped. We have provided backpack/school supplies for the underprivileged, cremated veterans with no family and provided a Christmas this year for over 35 children that would have gone without.That is a small sample of what we have accomplished. If you are interested in fishing, donating or sponsoring it would be greatly appreciated. The weigh in will be aired by K-Star Country and should be awesome.If you would like to see more about who we are or what we have done, please visit our website at Adaptandovercomenonprofit.org

Thank you
Mitch
[email protected]
832-530-8437

Adapt & Overcome is a proud non-profit, 501(c)3 organization. Our goal is to assist families, persons and special needs kids that need help managing a stable life due to unforeseen events. Throughout the year we hold various benefits and fundraisers with the proceeds being used solely to meet our goals of helping others.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Couldn't find the rules on your webpage... can you add a link to the rules sheet


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Rules are posted above sir. I do need to add that you have to be in line to weigh-in by 10 a.m.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Doesn't matter how many times you review them, you always miss something. Revised


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I will be there again this year. Had a great time and caught a lot of fish last year. Not in it to win any money just to help a GREAT cause.


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

I also plan on fishing!


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

NitroNX898 said:


> I will be there again this year. Had a great time and caught a lot of fish last year. Not in it to win any money just to help a GREAT cause.


Much appreciated sir


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Cathunter said:


> I also plan on fishing!


Look forward to meeting you


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Would it be ok if I post this on my Facebook page


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

NitroNX898 said:


> Would it be ok if I post this on my Facebook page


Certainly


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ttt. I sent my registration in on Wednesday


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

NitroNX898 said:


> Ttt. I sent my registration in on Wednesday


Got it sir. Thank you


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Auction/Raffle items so far
Guided air boat trip for redfish out of Rockport which includes a beach house for 1 night
Turkey hunt for 2 with lodging in South Texas (more details to come)
Hog hunt in Centerville for 2 people. Includes 2 pigs up to 150 lbs a piece
White tail shoulder mount donated by Texan Taxidermy
Bow package set up donated by C&S Archery (more details to come)
Hand made wooden American Flag and Cross 
I will be adding to the list as it gets larger. I realize I cannot sell raffle tickets on here but I will be giving out my contact info for anyone who is interested.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## GOTAWAY (Feb 20, 2011)

I will be there!!

I have fished this tournament for 2 years now. It's a great time for a great cause. Good competition, with good people. I can't say enough about the people that put this on. Come out and have a great time.

I will be sharping my skills this weekend.


GOTAWAY,


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mitch, let me donate a hand made fillet knife for the auction. I get these from feather burner on TBH. They are great knives. I have several and use them for everything. Let me see what he has. 

Wil.


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

We will be there!


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

NitroNX898 said:


> Mitch, let me donate a hand made fillet knife for the auction. I get these from feather burner on TBH. They are great knives. I have several and use them for everything. Let me see what he has.
> 
> Wil.


That would be awesome bud. Let's meet up before the tourney and have a cold one.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Law Dawg said:


> We will be there!


Look forward to meeting you sir.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mr. Whiskers said:


> That would be awesome bud. Let's meet up before the tourney and have a cold one.


Sounds good


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

PMs answered


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

If you cant make it to fish but can make the weigh-in, com on. Gonna be pretty cool with the radio station, raffle and big fish coming across the scales.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

There were some nice fish weighed in last year.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like an awesome event. We will try to make it, the tuff question is jugs or rod and reel!!


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

dbullard said:


> Looks like an awesome event. We will try to make it, the tuff question is jugs or rod and reel!!


I hear ya. I enjoy both but prefer rod and reel. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

About a month to go


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been getting stuff together for this. Now if I can just get a few days off of work to get my lights working. I'll have it ready by then. I can't wait.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

1 1/2 weeks out fellas


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

NitroNX898 said:


> I've been getting stuff together for this. Now if I can just get a few days off of work to get my lights working. I'll have it ready by then. I can't wait.


Get your **** together!

What's up bud?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I am so ready for this. How many boats/teams is there for this year. Any update on auction items. Just trying to plan on how much extra cash to bring í ½í²°


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

NitroNX898 said:


> I am so ready for this. How many boats/teams is there for this year. Any update on auction items. Just trying to plan on how much extra cash to bring ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


We have at least twice as many signed up this year compared to last. I never know what the turn out will be due to most people sign up the day of. Praying the weather is good. As far as raffle items, we have a 65 qt pelican cooler, knives, rods and some more cool stuff. I think we will be doing a 52 card draw on those items and we also have raffle tics with the following:
1st Guided Airboat trip for 4 with lodging out of Rockport
2nd Semi-Guided Turkey hunt for 2 in South Tx with lodging
3rd Hog hunt for 2 in Centervilee
4th WT Shoulder mount
5th Bowtech Carbon Overdrive decked out


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Tournament is postponed. I will be checking with the radio station, Marina and Catering people to come up with a new date that works for everyone. For those that pre-registered, if our new date does not fit your schedule, we will gladly refund your entry fee. Sucks to do this, but the storms predicted just aren't worth it.


----------

